# old betta had a stroke?



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Well my oldest boy, Patrick, seemed funny this morning when I went to feed him. After observing him for a little bit I realized he wasn't moving one side of his body. Like no movement on the pelvic fin, or pectoral fin. It is a bit discolored as well. His other side is functioning fine and looks fine. The only thing I could think of was that he possibly had a stroke in the night and now his one side is paralyzed. poor guy. he doesn't look to hot either. His fins kinda went from good to bad overnight as well. I think it might be his time


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww I'm so sorry! Praying for patrick


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh no! how old is he?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Sometimes they recover from this. move him to a small, shallow bowl where he can easily get air but dont make it too big because they still feel like they must patrol the whole tank and this can stress him. If he doesn't show signs of improvement in a wek or 2, it may be his time  Keep the water PRISTINE and use aq salt for a few days, but no more than 10 because it damages the kidneys. This will help to open up his gills and help him breathe while he is adjusting the his handicap.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Aww! Sorry to hear. I agree with Pog. There has been some bettas who are paralyzed, and they still live well lives...Little differently than a normal betta, but they can be alright


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh, poor lil fishy, I am so sorry to hear that..I didn't even know that could happen to a fish-My prayers are with you both~


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

Im sorry <3 i hope he feels better


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

He's pretty old I've had him for two years and who knows how long my friend had him. He's already in a hospital tank just because he is that old. He's gotten rather lazy this past 6 months and he looked like he was struggling in the divided 10 so I moved him. I change his water every other day (1.5-2 gal) as is and treat with IAL in all of my tanks. I added a bit of aq salt, and stress coat to try to help him out this morning.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I dont think the AQ salt will help if it's not an infection or anything oO poor old guy.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Patrick! I'm hoping he will recover from this. By any chance do you have a picture?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

He doesn't look his hottest right now but I have plenty of pictures from when he did. He's my only HM boy at the moment even if he is a rosetail


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

He is Gorgeous!! I love Rosetails!!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

He's like almost a dragon scale, definitely heavy metallic lol. And he's got the full face mask scaling, not a single dark spot on his pretty little head.

oh and the aq salt will help him breath a bit.

I just noticed that his pectoral fin on that side looks dead. like its there but there is no color to it anymore, its kinda a blackish grey color now... I gave him a 100% water change yesterday so it cant be the water (I also treated it the same have I've always been). Poor fella...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

urk, greying fins, hope its not the mystery disease...


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

No it doesn't look like it. It kinda looks like fin rot but there is not way it could be. I've been keeping his waters pristinely clean. It's completely there and not broken up one bit, it's just lost all of its color and went blackish grey... more black than grey.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

How fast is it progressing?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Its not. It's just that fin. I've been watching really close since this last development and it hasn't changed yet. Although I have seen movement in that fin again, thank god. It can kinda wiggle, a little. Although now he's getting skinny despite the normal 2 in the morning 2 at night feeding schedule. Normal poops at the moment so I'm not concerned about worms yet. 

It also seems like he's regaining a bit of color on his pectoral fin.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Great! maybe the stroke cut off some blood supply.. hopefully thats it  good luck ^_^


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

thats what I was maybe thinking what happened. I'm hoping he pulls through


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Awe poor guy!

Sorry this is like.. Sort of changing the subject.. But the cat in my avatar- his name is Patrick. And I call him Patty-Boo as a nickname :3


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

hahaha thats cute! Silly how things work like that.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

glad he looks like hes getting better! he looks gorgeous


----------

